# Is going bald at 21 normal?



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

For the past few months or maybe even a year I have really been taking notice of my hair getting thinner. For a while I had trouble covering up a bald spot in the back and now I'm noticing significant loss on the top middle part of my head. Its still thick on the sides and toward the front but the top is really thin as in you can easily see my scalp. Im 21 and while I have heard of people going bald in their 20's (Had a teacher who was totally bald and he was younger than 30 when I had him) I just want opinions. My biggest concern is what to do next. I don't really wanna change to any odd hairstyles to cover up my bald spot but I'm not sure if I'm ready to just shave it all off yet either. anybody else going bald at a young age? Btw I've already dealt with the whole denial thing such as "Oh my hair is just thin" and "it just looks that way in certain lights" Its very obvious I am probably within 1-2 years (if the rate continues) of being totally bald. Someone mentioned to me that stress can be a factor but Im not sure on that. The past probably 3 years of my life have been a wild ride with a lot of overwhelming stressful days (college) but again Im not Doctor so I dont know that this actually means anything. Anyway what do you all think? could it be a medical condition or could I just be going bald naturally?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, it's within the range of normality (although of course that doesn't rule out the possibility that it's something less natural). My dad went bald around 21. He didn't shave his head or do a combover or wear hats all the time or anything, he just went on with his life as normal. Makes you look older than your age, but that's not necessarily a bad thing for a young man. And some women, like my mom, are attracted to male pattern baldness.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It could just be natural 
It could also be accelerated by stress most definitely 
You could try some trace elements supplements it definitely helped me a few years back during a stressful time and my hair started to drop .


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I knew a guy who was mostly bald by the end of college. It's not unheard of, but it's rare. You should probably get checked by a doctor as there are several medical conditions that cause you to lose hair. Hypothyroidism is one. But if it's mostly the hairline receding and getting thin on top, it's probably male pattern baldness.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

i was born bald


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think this is increasingly common, this happened to both my cousin and brother at around that age.


----------



## AutisticScreetching (Jan 24, 2017)

If you don't want to shave it all off just try using razor clippers on lowest settings and shave it once a week.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You gotta rock that bald cut bro!

Wave your head in the air like you just don't care holla! 

Wear some black sunglasses as well. Deal wit it!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

My brother too. Shave it bald!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Some people I graduated high school with are already bald and in their early 20s. I believe in a lot of cases, it's genetic. But I don't know your family history, and it could also mean environmental factors. I've noticed my hair thinning a lot within the past year or so, but I'm not balding in any specific areas, and I have no family history of people going bald. As far as I know, everyone I'm related to has a full head of hair, so I believe it could be a medical condition with various symptoms that I have yet to be diagnosed with.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Assuming its nothing else (and just male pattern baldness), minoxidil is worth a shot (it's pretty side effect free I think), finasteride is another option (can have permanent sexual sides in some guys though), or just accept it as being something you can't do anything about and that isn't really bad anyway .

Personally speaking I would give minoxidil a go and then at a certain point shave it.


----------



## CillianJR (Jan 25, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Personally speaking I would give minoxidil a go and then at a certain point shave it.


The problem is you'll have to keep using it for the rest of your life. I'd recommend trying pomegranate seed oil with a gentle scalp massage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you hairy (body hair) in general?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

* Jean-Luc Picard is bald.
*


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

You'd be surprised how many balding guys I see on campus who can't be older than their early twenties. I don't think it's too unusual tbh.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

To answer a couple of quick questions some have asked. It could be genetic. My dad has rather thin hair but really isn't bald however my grandfather on my moms side was bald completely by the time he was 30. Im going to go through some old pictures and see if I can better determine when he went bald and as a side note I look a lot like him. As far as the body hair question goes I am about average, nothing spectacular. If I determine its not a medical type condition I am just gonna shave it all off and see how that goes.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

Im really considering just shaving it all off. I've actually considered shaving my head before (this idea came about when I was in high school and not going bald) so this might be a good chance to do it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I haven't been studying baldness and genetics per se. But I have seen really young men who are bald or balding. It shocked me truly when I saw that, but then I realized that everything happens because of genetics. Then I realized, hey, there's nothing to worry about if that's why. I should be proud of my ancestry. Anyway, I have an example, take my sister's husband, oh yeah, that's right, they got married very young. So he was born in 1991, and yes he is very much balding. I sometimes think my sister is really lucky to be with him, not only that he is balding which I think is extremely attractive, but he also has this extremely attractive face. And I always have a crush on him, just always, no matter what happens, I will always love him. But when I first saw him in 2011, he was already balding. Now, I just saw him just recently in September 2016, and he looked way balder than how he used to be in March of 2016. But it's just mostly like in front of his head, and he has the rest of his hair half way on his head and also all the way back. But he is so damn attractive man. Ouch. :sigh *bites lip 

And the thing is, his dad is also bald, not just balding but bald!!! So see? It is genetics. Whereas his mom, she's just got this amazing hair, like WOW!!! But since he is a male, you know how that is.... Such a heart-throb tho. Still. 

But if you don't like yourself like that, well consider some hair treatment. Everyone these days seems to have fake hair somewhere and if that makes you happy, so be it honey, so be it. I hope you come to the point in your life where you feel okay being just the way you are and realize that some women out there just get this really special weakness in their knees for guys like you, especially if they like your face. :yes


----------



## Ung201 (Jan 19, 2017)

DannyD95 said:


> For the past few months or maybe even a year I have really been taking notice of my hair getting thinner. For a while I had trouble covering up a bald spot in the back and now I'm noticing significant loss on the top middle part of my head. Its still thick on the sides and toward the front but the top is really thin as in you can easily see my scalp. Im 21 and while I have heard of people going bald in their 20's (Had a teacher who was totally bald and he was younger than 30 when I had him) I just want opinions. My biggest concern is what to do next. I don't really wanna change to any odd hairstyles to cover up my bald spot but I'm not sure if I'm ready to just shave it all off yet either. anybody else going bald at a young age? Btw I've already dealt with the whole denial thing such as "Oh my hair is just thin" and "it just looks that way in certain lights" Its very obvious I am probably within 1-2 years (if the rate continues) of being totally bald. Someone mentioned to me that stress can be a factor but Im not sure on that. The past probably 3 years of my life have been a wild ride with a lot of overwhelming stressful days (college) but again Im not Doctor so I dont know that this actually means anything. Anyway what do you all think? could it be a medical condition or could I just be going bald naturally?


I can relate; I'm only a year younger than you. My right hairline's been receding rapidly since November. My left should be catching up soon.

Hair loss runs in my family -- even among the women -- so I can't say I wasn't anticipating it. High testosterone's likely culprit in my case. Stress and depression also doesn't help the situation. I've been using over-the-counter minoxidil to keep a bald spot from emerging. It's cheap and can be bought at any Walmart. It takes a few months, but it works. You just have to keep using it, or else the shedding cycle will begin again.

Of course, the healthiest thing any guy can do is come to terms with his baldness and go full-blown Bruce Willis. My time will come, but at the moment I'm too young and insecure about it.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Just think of all the money you'll save on haircuts.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was bald at 13. I'm now 34 and still bald. And I'm FEMALE.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yeah, I haven't been studying baldness and genetics per se. But I have seen really young men who are bald or balding. It shocked me truly when I saw that, but then I realized that everything happens because of genetics. Then I realized, hey, there's nothing to worry about if that's why. I should be proud of my ancestry. Anyway, I have an example, take my sister's husband, oh yeah, that's right, they got married very young. So he was born in 1991, and yes he is very much balding. I sometimes think my sister is really lucky to be with him, not only that he is balding which I think is extremely attractive, but he also has this extremely attractive face. And I always have a crush on him, just always, no matter what happens, I will always love him. But when I first saw him in 2011, he was already balding. Now, I just saw him just recently in September 2016, and he looked way balder than how he used to be in March of 2016. But it's just mostly like in front of his head, and he has the rest of his hair half way on his head and also all the way back. But he is so damn attractive man. Ouch. :sigh *bites lip
> 
> And the thing is, his dad is also bald, not just balding but bald!!! So see? It is genetics. Whereas his mom, she's just got this amazing hair, like WOW!!! But since he is a male, you know how that is.... Such a heart-throb tho. Still.
> 
> But if you don't like yourself like that, well consider some hair treatment. Everyone these days seems to have fake hair somewhere and if that makes you happy, so be it honey, so be it. I hope you come to the point in your life where you feel okay being just the way you are and realize that some women out there just get this really special weakness in their knees for guys like you, especially if they like your face. :yes


I really appreciate your comment. After reading all of the helpful comments I do feel better about my situation. This forum is such a great thing because we can talk about these issues.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

DannyD95 said:


> I really appreciate your comment. After reading all of the helpful comments I do feel better about my situation. This forum is such a great thing because we can talk about these issues.


Yeah, I know right, I am so grateful to be here amongst you all too. I see it like talking out our issues and we relate and then we also inspire each other and improve our life on the way. Some people might not see it, but it is there if you look for it. Like if I never had any kind of outlet, or support, my life would be hell, like you can really find answers here. Thank you


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yeah, I know right, I am so grateful to be here amongst you all too. I see it like talking out our issues and we relate and then we also inspire each other and improve our life on the way. Some people might not see it, but it is there if you look for it. Like if I never had any kind of outlet, or support, my life would be hell, like you can really find answers here. Thank you


it sure beats yahoo answers lol. Which it helps that we all have problems that tend to revolve around anxiety. Like minded people tend to solve problems.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

DannyD95 said:


> it sure beats yahoo answers lol. Which it helps that we all have problems that tend to revolve around anxiety. Like minded people tend to solve problems.


Yeah that's right, we are all solving problems here even if we are just complaining.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yeah that's right, we are all solving problems here even if we are just complaining.


I feel like I complain a lot. Anxiety just makes what is really small problems seem really big.


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

I wouldn't say it's normal - but it's not uncommon. It's mostly a genetics thing I'm sure. Really, just shave it off and let your scalp feel the breeze! Haha.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

DannyD95 said:


> I feel like I complain a lot. Anxiety just makes what is really small problems seem really big.


Yeah, well that's how we see stuff so to us they really are big huge problems, that's why those normies don't understand us - they can't see what we see.


----------



## DannyD95 (Nov 29, 2016)

Whatev said:


> Just think of all the money you'll save on haircuts.


Very true. Saving money is never a bad thing, especially for a college student lol


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

It means you're the the last airbender


----------

